# Sepia effekt bei Farbfotos?



## beeviz (15. Januar 2003)

Ich konnte hier komischerweise leider nichts finden über das Thema.
Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu blöd  

Also ich hab da son Farbfoto aus dem ich gerne n Sepiafoto machen würde  
Wie geht das am einfachsten??
Ich hab das einfach mal in graustufen umgewandelt und ne braune halbtransparente ebene drübergelegt. Aber so wirklich zufrieden bin ich damit noch nicht...

wie gehts "professioneller"??
danke!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. Januar 2003)

http://www.fotoservice-doell.de/menu1-3.htm

Guck Dir mal Duplexverfahren an!

Oder Braunton und Ebenmodi!

Wenn noch Fragen - hier.


----------



## beeviz (15. Januar 2003)

also wenn ich das richtig sehe sieht man da nur was was ist, und nicht wie was gemacht wird, oder??

also ich hab hier jetzt son foto, nämlich dieses hier, http://mitglied.lycos.de/dblockig/januar/nosepia.jpg
und hab das bisher soweit:
http://mitglied.lycos.de/dblockig/januar/laster.jpg in sepia umgewandelt... aber irgendwie find ich sieht man es dem bild total an das ich kein plan hab wie man das richtig macht *gg*

oder was meint ihr??


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. Januar 2003)

Sieht doch schon recht gut aus...

Hast Du es mit Duplex ( Triplex, Quardoplex ) mal probiert?


----------



## beeviz (16. Januar 2003)

Ja. Da muss ich sagen da gefällt mir meins dann doch schon besser. *gg*
Ich glaub ich lass das dann einfach so, nimm n etwas satteres braun, und fertig! 

Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe!! ;-)


----------



## Kaprolactam (16. Januar 2003)

Also Sepia, das ist der Trick dabei, ist nicht einfarbig und unterscheidet sich nur durch die Intensität. Wer schon mal mit echter Sepia gemalt hat, weiß daß es da durchaus andere Farbnuancen gibt, die den Effekt erst perfekt machen. Probier doch mal gaaaanz subtil, eine duplizierte, gefärbte Ebene im Modus abwedeln oder nachbelichten einzumogeln.
Wenn du nur ein vergilbtes Foto haben wolltest, so bist du der Realität aber schon ziemlich nahe gekommen.


----------



## beeviz (16. Januar 2003)

hmm. ist DAS jetzt wirklich sepia?? 

http://mitglied.lycos.de/dblockig/januar/sepiyo.jpg


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Januar 2003)

Kapro hat recht!

Tets mal die von PS mitgelieferte "Sepiatönung"-Aktion, die verdeutlicht das einweinig"....


----------



## beeviz (16. Januar 2003)

wo find ichn das?? 
Ich find in der hilfe nur nen "Kanalmixer" wenn ich nach Sepia such. Und selbst den find ich nich *g*


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Januar 2003)

Hi,

wenn du es perfekt machen möchtest, dann wandel das Bild zuerst in Graustufen um. Wie du das perfekt machst, kannst du im Tutorial "Graustufen wie die Profis" hier auf tutorials.de nachlesen.
Auf die dort beschriebene Weise kannst du aus dem Original-Farbbild deutlich mehr Plastizität rausholen. Spiel ein wenig mit den beschriebenen Möglichkeiten.

Danach machst du darüber eine neue Einstellungsebene mit der Funktion "Farbton/Sättigung". In dem entsprechenden Menü klickst du dann "Färben" an, drehst den Farbton auf 30 und die Sättigung auf 25.

Fertig.

Wenn du natürlich noch ein wenig "dirty look" haben möchtest, um das Bild alt aussehen zu lassen, dann schnapp dir ein weißes Blatt Papier, spritz ein wenig Kaffee oder Tee drauf und lass es auf der Heizung trocknen. Das Ganze scannst du dann ein, rechnest es auf die nötige Größe und kopierst es als neue Ebene über dein Bild. Evtl. etwas "Gaußsche Unschärfe" reinrechnen. Jetzt die Ebenenfüllmethode auf "Multiplizieren" oder "Linear nachbelichten" und mit der Ebenendeckkraft spielen. Auf diese Weise könntest du auch ein paar Staubfussel drauffummeln. 

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Turok (16. Januar 2003)

Also, in Photoshop unter "Fenster/Aktionen" die aktionen einblenden (rechts von photoshop erscheints dann) und die standardaktionen öffnen, dort findest den unterpunkt "Sepiatönung (Ebene)"... einfach anwählen und ausführen (also den play-button darunter anklicken).

Joar, eigentlich einfach, oder?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Januar 2003)

Hier einmal das Bild mit der Photoshop-Aktion auf Sepia gewandelt:


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Januar 2003)

... und hier mal auf "meine" Art und Weise. Rotkanal als Graustufen und wie oben beschrieben ein paar "Flecken" reingerechnet. Die Flecken hab ich nur so auf die Schnelle gemacht. Kann man mit etwas Mühe natürlich besser machen.
Was gefällt dir besser?


----------



## Hercules (29. Januar 2003)

also ich kann da nur 
erkennen, dass deine Rezeptur
mehr Kontrast als die Photoshop Aktion aufweist...
Ich finde deins Zwar von der "Schönheit besser, 
aber der Effekt der Aktion gefällt mir in dem sinne
besser, dass hier der Farbraum kleiner gehalten ist.
Was ja auch bei älteren Fotos so ist.
Also ein Bisschen Tonwertkorrektu würds bei der 
photoshop-aktion auch tun...
aber trotzdem gefällt des mir ganz gut von dir.

greeds Herkules


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Herules _
> *also ich kann da nur
> erkennen, dass deine Rezeptur
> mehr Kontrast als die Photoshop Aktion aufweist...
> *



Hi,

ich hab beim 2. Bild noch ein paar "Dreckflecken" reingerechnet, damit das Bild etwas gebrauchter aussieht. Zugegeben, nicht sehr viele Flecken. Aber wenn du genau hinschaust, dann siehst du sie.
Mit etwas mehr Zeit und Mühe kann man es sicherlich noch besser machen.
Wenn das Bild ganz bewusst nicht so kontrastreich sein soll, dann nimm nicht den Rotkanal, sondern z.B. den Blaukanal.  

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (30. Januar 2003)

\m/ @Oberhausen

sorry


----------

